# received cold plants



## HungrySpleen (Jan 22, 2011)

i received some plants in the mail and they were cold. not frozen but cold. they came with a heat pck but it didnt last the 2 day shipping. will these plants survive to grow another day?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say yes.
Give it a go.
They may drop some leafs but dont give up too soon.


----------



## HungrySpleen (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks, i would like to know if anyone has had this happen and how long it took the plants to come around. somehow i couldnt find these word when typing the post the first time


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

HungrySpleen said:


> thanks, i would like to know if anyone has had this happen and how long it took the plants to come around. somehow i couldnt find these word when typing the post the first time


i have even received frozen plants and it flowered for me so go for it!!

cold sometimes injures the plant but generally doesn't kill it..unless is like a super sensitive plants (erios?)

this pic is of a blixa aubertii i got a while back and it froze along with the anubia i purchased..i kept it floating and next thing i know i got flowers sticking out!!! :biggrin:
the anubia didn't make it and the rizhome melted/rotted


----------



## HungrySpleen (Jan 22, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> i have even received frozen plants and it flowered for me so go for it!!
> 
> cold sometimes injures the plant but generally doesn't kill it..unless is like a super sensitive plants (erios?)
> 
> ...


nice!!!

dont know alot, yet, about what i got but heres the list

L.repens 3 stems 
L.repens x arcuata 
Hemianthus micranthemoides
nymphoides taiwan lily
myrio.mattogrossense


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i never had HM, but the others should pull through nicely =D


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

L. repens grows wild in the southern US where they have occasional freezing temps so they are likely to survive.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Have had several deliveries in the last few days in cold NJ. No problems. I leave them in their bags for a day before I put them in the tank. Don't know if there is such a thing as shock for plants, but a slow warmup before hitting the water has worked with no losses so far.


----------

